# roach back?



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm a bit confused on what is considered a roach back and straight back. I'm hearing people say now that a straight back for a German Shepherd isn't exactly parallel to the floor like other dogs? Is that true? So is my dog considered having a roach back or what? here is a link to a video of him playing with my sister. German shepherd playing - YouTube


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does your breeder say about his back?


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

"straight" is the shortest distance between two points, be it horizontal, vertical or anywhere in between. "level" is horizontal or, sometimes, parallel to the ground. There is a problem with the definition of "back"; and the word "roach" generally means that there is some point on the "back" that is higher than the withers. The withers is where the shoulder blade projects slightly above the back-bone. Sometimes, I think "roach" is used by people to mean a curved back as opposed to a straight back. The back starts at the withers and extends either to the loin or the croup - depending on your definition. smh!

So, you tell me: does your puppy have a roach-back?


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

honeysdad said:


> "straight" is the shortest distance between two points, be it horizontal, vertical or anywhere in between. "level" is horizontal or, sometimes, parallel to the ground. There is a problem with the definition of "back"; and the word "roach" generally means that there is some point on the "back" that is higher than the withers. The withers is where the shoulder blade projects slightly above the back-bone. Sometimes, I think "roach" is used by people to mean a curved back as opposed to a straight back. The back starts at the withers and extends either to the loin or the croup - depending on your definition. smh!
> 
> So, you tell me: does your puppy have a roach-back?


Now I understand. I didnt know what was considered straight but you expained it perfectly. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's a little young to know now. I'm assuming he's from show line... what do his mom and dad look like? He'll probably look similar to them.

I wouldn't worry about it regardless. He looks like a good looking boy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't comment on his back, but I thought you might like to see a great way to play tug that will give your puppy confidence as well as discipline.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> He's a little young to know now. I'm assuming he's from show line... what do his mom and dad look like? He'll probably look similar to them.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it regardless. He looks like a good looking boy.


Well these are his parents, and thank you. You're right I probably should let him grow a little more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Can't comment on his back, but I thought you might like to see a great way to play tug that will give your puppy confidence as well as discipline.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SsWnL4VWZNg


Thanks for the video, I'll have to try that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your puppy looks like he has a nice moderate Show line structure, with just a hint of a hint of a roach. Nothing to be concerned about. The parents look moderate also. 

Why are you asking? Do you have any concerns about him?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Your puppy looks like he has a nice moderate Show line structure, with just a hint of a hint of a roach. Nothing to be concerned about. The parents look moderate also.
> 
> Why are you asking? Do you have any concerns about him?


Sorry to barge into this topic, is this a health or appearance issue? Or no issue at all?
Thx.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess its a little of both.Its just that he's my first German shepherd and Im just trying to learn all that I can with him and the breed. The more I know the better I can take care of him. I hope thats not a problem. I'm new to this forum, so if it is, I'm sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Know need to be sorry. You were looking for information for the purpose of education. It's my understanding the bettering of the breed through education was one of the main purposes of this forum. 
I liked your question and I learned something from some of the responses


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just asking to put your worries to rest.  Many people think that a roach or sloping back contributes to HD when in fact, it has nothing to do with HD - or you read somewhere about 'old-fashioned straight-backed' GSDs being better than a roach back - or your breeder said her dogs have straight backs, but a someone else saw your puppy and said it was roached, etc . . . 

He looks just fine. Other than he looks a bit heavy - better to keep puppies on the light side during their growing phase.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

He's just a furry guy hes almost 5 months and last week when I weighed him he was 40 pounds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

aurybq said:


> He's just a furry guy hes almost 5 months and last week when I weighed him he was 40 pounds
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's 19 weeks to be exact

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

On it's own, it's probably an aesthetic issue.

A term that is almost as bad as "roach" is "flat". Without consulting a dictionary, I would say that "flat" is synonymous with "straight". However, when people talk about a "flat-backed" GSD - often coupled with the description, "old-style" - people envisage a table, I'm sure.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me, flat and straight are not the same. A dog can have a topline that is angled, but straight.

Random image....topline is straight (as opposed to sway-backed, curved, or roached), but not flat:


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Liesje said:


> To me, flat and straight are not the same. A dog can have a topline that is angled, but straight.
> 
> Random image....topline is straight (as opposed to sway-backed, curved, or roached), but not flat:


Ok, thanks for the visual too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I could be wrong, that's just how I've always used/interpreted those words. When someone says "straight topline" I am not automatically picturing a level or flat topline.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

honeysdad said:


> On it's own, it's probably an aesthetic issue.
> 
> A term that is almost as bad as "roach" is "flat". Without consulting a dictionary, I would say that "flat" is synonymous with "straight". However, when people talk about a "flat-backed" GSD - often coupled with the description, "old-style" - people envisage a table, I'm sure.


Often the dogs marketed as being "old fashioned flat-backed GSD" have swaybacks, as well...


----------

